# Oklahoma



## CLewey44 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello brethren and sisters,

I am relatively new to Masonry but am trying to engulf myself as much as possible. My wife and I are members of our local OES Chapter as well. I am the Marshall there and have been told I will be elected as the JD this coming year for our lodge. We will see in a few days.

I joined out of curiosity but also because both of my grandfathers, my father, a couple of uncles and even one great-grandfather were or are Master Masons. It is very interesting so far and I enjoy the fellowship offered and social activities. I am a member of two lodges, one in Oklahoma and one in Alabama.

I hope to learn as much as possible and I look forward to e-fellowship.

Fraternally,

CL

"What we have done for ourselves alone dies with us; what we have done for others and the world remains and is immortal.” *Albert Pike*


----------



## Classical (Nov 29, 2015)

Welcome! I spent three years in Oklahoma but now live in Texas.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 29, 2015)

Classical said:


> Welcome! I spent three years in Oklahoma but now live in Texas.


You have our empathy


----------



## Classical (Nov 29, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> You have our empathy


Yeah, all the Californians and Yankees are moving here.....


----------



## Bloke (Nov 30, 2015)

Greetings !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum brother. As a brand new member of the Scottish Rite I like your quote of Albert Pike. That same saying is chiseled into the wall of the auditorium of our AASR Temple.


----------



## Emjaysmash (Dec 2, 2015)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you all. I hope to gain some great insight in Masonry.


----------

